# Cork - Santander, New Route



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

At last an option to travel to Spain directly from Ireland.

https://www.independent.ie/life/tra...announced-from-ireland-to-spain-36493404.html

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Mmm, that looks interesting Terry.

Have my ferry booked mid-March Dublin-Cherbourg. But it might be a possibility for an autumn trip.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Will be interesting to see their prices, if keenly priced I would certainly consider it.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

They mention a café/bar but not a restaurant. They'd have to have some decent meals surely?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

For a 26hr journey and as they also hope to attract freight I can't see truckers settling for a croissant in a cafe. :-D

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Exactly!


----------

